# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch biển Quan Lạn  (Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch biển Quan Lạn
(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)

Nằm trong quần thể đảo lớn trên Vịnh Bái Tử Long thơ mộng, Quan Lạn là vùng đất được thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng nhiều lợi thế. Nơi đây không chỉ hội tụ đầy đủ những yếu tố của 1 danh thắng thiên nhiên mà còn lưu giữ trọn vẹn những giá trị lịch sử, truyền thống lâu đời. Đến với Quan Lạn để khám phá miền đất kỳ lạ của một vùng biển hàng ngàn những kỳ quan thiên tạo, đặt chân trên những hòn đảo chưa phai mờ dấu ấn cổ xưa, thả sức tắm nắng và gió biển trên những bãi tắm nguyên sơ và thưởng thức những món hải sản nổi tiếng.

Chi tiết chương trình:

Ngày 1 : Hà Nội – Vân Đồn – Quan lạn (Ăn trưa, tối)

- 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New starlight travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Vân Đồn, trên đường dừng chân tại Hải Dương, tự do ăn sáng.
- 11h30: Tới Vân Đồn, Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. xuống tàu đi Quan Lạn.
- 14h00 :  Quý khách lên tàu Cao tốc ra Quan Lạn, đi mất khoảng 45’đoàn có mặt tại khu du lịch sinh thái Quan Lạn, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
- Tối: Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại Nhà hàng. 20h30: Quý khách hoà mình trong đêm giao lưu văn nghệ lửa trại với những màn biểu diễn tưng bừng, vui nhộn và đầy ngẫu hứng, hòa mình với đêm nhac cổ điển với những vũ điệu khiêu vũ đặc sắc, cùng uống rượu và thưởng thức thịt dê nướng. Nghỉ đêm trên đảo.

Ngày 2 : Quan lạn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

- Sáng: Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh trên đảo. Sau bữa sáng, HDV đưa Quý khách đi thăm 1 số danh thắng như đền, miếu, đình, chùa Quan Lạn. Nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của cư dân trên đảo nơi cách đất liền 60km. Quay trở về khu du lịch ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
- Chiều: Tự do tắm biển, thư giãn hoặc tham gia chơi thể thao và các trò chơi tập thể như bóng chuyền, bóng đá, cầu lông, kéo co...
- Tối : Sau bữa tối, Quý khách thả mình đi trên bãi cát trắng cùng với ánh trăng vàng rọi xuống mặt biển như những viên kim cương lấp lánh, thêm một chút gió biển sẽ làm bạn cảm giác thoải mãi và nhiều kỉ niệm trong kì nghỉ đến với Quan Lạn.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 3 : Quan lạn – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)

- Sáng: Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách ra bến tàu khởi hành về Vân Đồn
- 10h00: Tàu cập bến, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại Vân Đồn.
- 13h00: Xe đón Quý khách trở về Hà Nội. Trên đường về dừng chân thưởng thức và mua quà đặc sản bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai Hải Dương.
- 17h00: Tới Hà Nội, chia tay kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại!

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ 
                          (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 


* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

1.  Xe ôtô 45 chỗ, điều hòa đời mới đón tiễn thăm quan theo chương trình
2. Vé tàu cao tốc Vân Đồn - Quan Lạn – Vân Đồn
3.  Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, 2- 3 người/ phòng.
4. Ăn theo chương trình. Ăn chính: 100.0000 đ/ Suất, Ăn sáng: 30.000 đ/ Suất
5. Bảo hiểm du lịch, mức đến bù tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ
6. Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến
7. Nước uống trên xe, ngày đi và ngày về 2 chai 0,5lit/người.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 

1. Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
2. Giao lưu lửa trại, rượu cần và thịt dê nướng sẽ tính theo yêu cầu riêng của khách

* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3932 0255/ Hotline: 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email:  dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## luckdepzai

giá tour đoàn thì có chiết khấu ko b ?

----------

